# Hello All....Does anyone know of a midwife in Arizona that does IUI?



## bellacatny (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello all i am new here!
I am a TS for a wonderful IM/Freind...We were doing at home insems using unwashed donor sperm via sperm bank and tracking temps as well as using OPKS..And NO luck







:
So i went to the doctor and was told i would have to start clomid and hcg trigger shot.
I am 23 years old and have 2 children of my own, So to say the least i know i have no fertility problems at this time and would much rather take the natural option. I know there are midwives in CA that will come to you to do the IUI with washed sperm. But i have yet to find one in AZ.
I anyone one knows of anyone out here that would be sooo great!
Thanks for any help and BABY DUST TO ALL!







:


----------



## mdcanon8765309 (Jan 8, 2003)

I don't know, I moved away from AZ 8 years ago, but my bff and her sister have really liked the midwives at Phoenix Baptist. It's worth calling them and seeing if they do or can refer you to someone who does.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Provided the sperm is good quality - I assume they tell you these things at the sperm bank?? - an IUI won't really increase your chances that greatly vs. intercourse or DIY insemination.

How many cycles have you given this?


----------

